# Door Panels



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

This is my first time doin door panels and i figured id post it up so i get can sum comments nd tips. i bought an auto interior book and read it through to learn a few things about how to do it. These are on a 59 Bel Air 4 door sedan.

Heres my old door panel. I had to add that black carpet to tha bottom to cover up the rips nd stuff.

















Heres tha door without the panel. im gonna put a new peice of paper on there wen im finished. 

















Next, i had to make a paper template so i knew how to cut the wood.









Then i transfered that to a piece of 1/4 inch plywood.









Next, to trim it all up rite, i temporaliy attached 3 screws so i could take the panel on nd off and always line it back up straight









Then, came the scary part. I had to take apart my old door panel to get the metal top piece out. This is the point of no return. i cant just put my old panel back on if i screw up.









Then i rivteted the metal piece to the wood.









Next i cut the foam that im covering it with. I havnt put it on yet bc i cant find the fucking clips i need to get the coor panels on. i dont wanna need to use screws.









So while im waitin to find them, i started on my new armrests. Its really easy. did a lil fiberglass on em.

























Then i sealed the wood on the door panel so they wont get messed up from water comming in.









Thats all i got done 2day. Im still looking for the clips nd hopefully ill get em by thursday. let me know what u think


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lookin good so far


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks. im doin em with grey and black vinyl, then black carpet on the bottom. ill prolly stitch em up 2morrow but wont be able to glue em till i find these damn clips


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

It will probably last longer with the wood. When I worked at an upholstery shop we used the black cardboard for that.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 14 2007, 04:53 AM~7474793
> *It will probably last longer with the wood. When I worked at an upholstery shop we used the black cardboard for that.
> *



thats what i was wondering for a daily type, but for something that wont be as exposed to the elsemnts would it not be more sturdy/better in a structural way?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

the only draw back to using the wood is the thickness. i think i mite have a problem tryna get the door handles nd window cranks back on bc of how thick it is


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 14 2007, 07:25 PM~7479477
> *the only draw back to using the wood is the thickness. i think i mite have a problem tryna get the door handles nd window cranks back on bc of how thick it is
> *



is it better in any way...?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

that was all i had. i actually picked up a piece of that cardboard stuff nd mite make another panel nd see how that goes


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

that cardboard shit sucks. its like impossible to cut nd a pain in tha ass to work with. the only advantage is that its thin so i hafta use it


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

BRO THEY SELL THIN ASS WOOD...HAVE U CHECKED OUT WHAT THEY GOT??


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

tha wood i got was tha thinnest they had besides masonite, which i didnt want cuz its a pain in tha ass to staple into


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

is that 1/8" ? cuz if not...ive used 1/8" plywood..


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 16 2007, 07:21 AM~7489363
> *is that 1/8" ? cuz if not...ive used 1/8" plywood..
> *


thats what i use too.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i hav no idea. it was in millimeters nd it was the thinnest they had. i made one panel outta the cardboard nd got the foam on it. ill get sum pics in a lil


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Heres tha panel with the foam on it. the bottom doesnt have the foam cuz im doin carpet nd im jus gonna wrap a piece of foam with the carpet nd glue it on. 









Got the grey vinyl cut









Cuttin up the black









And heres sorta a preview of wat its gonna look like, minus the carpet


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good keep em coming


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

here it is, stiched together. this is alotta work but its worth the time in the end when it comes out perfect

















i would glue em 2day, but we went from 70 degree weather to snow and sleet overnight, so itll hafta wait i guess


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

u think i should do sum diamonds on the bottom piece of the door panel? or just do the black carpet plain. let me kno wat u guys think


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

I like em...the diamonds look sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

yah, i like the diamonds with the vinyl. i think i mite do that on the bottom


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

This thing prolly took about an hour itself, just for one. but it was worth it.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

the diamonds came out nice :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 20 2007, 09:42 AM~7513172
> *the diamonds came out nice  :biggrin:
> *


thanks, took a pretty long time, its gonna be a pain havin to do it 3 more times... wish i had a 2 door :angry:


----------



## sqeauk (Oct 24, 2005)

i heard that u can use industrail velcrow to hold custom door panels on beats trying to hide screws


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 20 2007, 10:23 AM~7513403
> *thanks, took a pretty long time, its gonna be a pain havin to do it 3 more times... wish i had a 2 door :angry:
> *


Looks good though. look forward to seeing more pics of your progress :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking good


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sqeauk_@Mar 21 2007, 02:40 AM~7520006
> *i heard that u can use industrail velcrow to hold custom door panels on beats trying to hide screws
> *


you can do that. just make sure you use some really good adhesive on the sticky side of the velcro.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Theyre being held on with clips that wont be visible so there wont be any screws. Im most likely gonna finish the drivers side this weekend. hopefully this weather will hold nd it wont get freezing again


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Here it is. the pics actually make it look bad, but they look great in person. only thing left is tha stainless trim that goes between the black nd the diamonds.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

it looks pretty damn good


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

good job fool, they came out really good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks guys. ill try nd get more pics that show it a lil better


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOOKS REALLY GOOD BRO HARD WOKR ALWAYS PAYS OFF


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

no armrests?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 24 2007, 07:17 AM~7541885
> *no armrests?
> *


thats what the windows for


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 24 2007, 12:07 PM~7542520
> *thats what the windows for
> *


haha yup. i always roll with the windows down, eve if its raining. nd i made the armrests, jus havnt wrapped em yet


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Heres another pic. the wrinkles that were in the black nd pretty much gone


----------



## boombox (Jan 30, 2006)

aye yo..Fine59Bel 
nice work mayne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
like finally, somebody that actually shows step by step pics for they door panel. i been waiting so long for this..
call me crazy! but.......u did a good job.no wait, A EXCITING CREATIVE ONE OF A KIND ART!!!!!!! LOL.

copy all the pics and instructions from the beginning to the end and paste it to my email when u send a message ([email protected]).

p.s the letter o comes before the 0 number


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boombox_@Mar 29 2007, 09:25 AM~7575423
> *aye yo..Fine59Bel
> nice work mayne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> like finally, somebody that actually shows step by step pics for they door panel. i been waiting so long for this..
> ...


thanks man. ill write it up all in a document and ill send it out to u asap


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boombox_@Mar 29 2007, 09:25 AM~7575423
> *aye yo..Fine59Bel
> nice work mayne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> like finally, somebody that actually shows step by step pics for they door panel. i been waiting so long for this..
> ...


hey bro, im workin on it rite now. should hav it sent out 2nite or 2morrow. if anybody else wants a copy hit me up, theyre only 5 bucks...my paypal is.....


:uh: :biggrin: jus playin. if anybody else really wants em ill giv em to you... for the price of, on the housee :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

finally got the stainless trim piece on. ill post pics in a minute. ill prolly finish everything this spring, round mid may and ill get pics of it all


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

lemme kno wat u guys think


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that looks damn nice.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 24 2007, 03:09 PM~7543554
> *haha yup. i always roll with the windows down, eve if its raining. nd i made the armrests, jus havnt wrapped em yet
> *


right, now thats gangsta


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 8 2007, 11:23 PM~7646516
> *that looks damn nice.
> *


thanks, i think i need to find another piece of stainless for tha pass side cuz the lil metal tabs on tha back are all rusted off  but i think i got two that will work for the back.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

anyone kno where i can get sum nice door lock buttons from? besides tha shitty ones from pep boys. they mite actually have nice ones there but tha ones i saw were plastic and looked like shit. im jus lookin for sum nice metal chrome ones, the stock rubber ones just arent cuttin it haha


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 1 2007, 10:45 PM~7599197
> *hey bro, im workin on it rite now. should hav it sent out 2nite or 2morrow. if anybody else wants a copy hit me up, theyre only 5 bucks...my paypal is.....
> :uh:  :biggrin: jus playin. if anybody else really wants em ill giv em to you... for the price of, on the housee :biggrin:
> *


Send them to [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i gotta upload it sumwhere on tha internet cuz its too big to send. ill email u tha location wen i get it on


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Apr 9 2007, 02:34 PM~7650281
> *Send them to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks
> *


Hey bro, i sent u the link. Let me kno wen you get it and if everything worked ok, thanks


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 9 2007, 01:49 PM~7650373
> *i gotta upload it sumwhere on tha internet cuz its too big to send. ill email u tha location wen i get it on
> *


there's a website that allows you to send big file to them and then they send a email to the recipient its called yousendit.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

cool, thanks. i used sumthin calld like xfile or sumthin


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

this link should work for it. but i think it will only work for 7 days or sumthin
http://download.xdrive.com/s/167127373jtsg...SW?partner=plus


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks good!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Apr 9 2007, 10:10 PM~7653635
> *:thumbsup: looks good!
> *


thanks bro, not too bad for my first time. i jus need to get a new glue gun, my gravity feed sucks


----------



## SixFo Galaxie (Feb 5, 2005)

Good job on the panels!

Where in PA are you?

Jaxon


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFo Galaxie_@Apr 12 2007, 02:31 PM~7675528
> *Good job on the panels!
> 
> Where in PA are you?
> ...


thanks, i live around West Chester


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalas4life (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah good job on the door panels.. The diamonds at the bottom look good with it.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

u guys think i would be able to sell these? and how much do door panels usually go for?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 23 2007, 09:52 PM~7758766
> *u guys think i would be able to sell these? and how much do door panels usually go for?
> *


If someone needs them they might get them. 

I got all 4 doors on my bomb done for under 300 I think it was like 60 a door. Cus I made them re do them.


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 24 2007, 04:30 AM~7760782
> *If someone needs them they might get them.
> 
> I got all 4 doors on my bomb done for under 300 I think it was like 60 a door. Cus I made them re do them.
> *


 :uh: thats nuts just do it your self. cost me like $12 in wood and $38 in wallpaper. i done all four doors on my impala. looked good as shit but its starting to pell just a little. if i had it to redo i would of gotten the wallpaper with the sticky side already on it. i dont think the glue i used is good for the cardboard panels that i costum made.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Apr 24 2007, 11:50 AM~7761707
> *:uh:  thats nuts just do it your self.  cost me like $12 in wood and $38 in wallpaper.  i done all four doors on my impala.  looked good as shit but its starting to pell just a little.  if i had it to redo i would of gotten the wallpaper with the sticky side already on it.  i dont think the glue i used is good for the cardboard panels that i costum made.
> *


dude, i dont kno how tha hell u did a door panel with wall paper but if it looks so good, post up a pic


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 24 2007, 08:56 AM~7761740
> *dude, i dont kno how tha hell u did a door panel with wall paper but if it looks so good, post up a pic
> *


i made costume door panels that were all flat, it was actually pretty easy to do, but it would of been super easy if i wood of goten the sticky kind :banghead: how do i post pictures here?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

in quick reply just click tha image uploader then paste it in the post


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Apr 24 2007, 09:50 AM~7761707
> *:uh:  thats nuts just do it your self.  cost me like $12 in wood and $38 in wallpaper.  i done all four doors on my impala.  looked good as shit but its starting to pell just a little.  if i had it to redo i would of gotten the wallpaper with the sticky side already on it.  i dont think the glue i used is good for the cardboard panels that i costum made.
> *


get the fuck outta here morron. 

i get quality shit so i pay the cost to play. 

postin pics in a min........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

been sittin so they were all flat thats why they look like that but came out good for what i paid for 4 original stitch patern and trim. still need to polish that trim........


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

well either way, im thinkin about sellin them. for sum reason, i never thought about changin my interior to red. red on black looks good. i wish i thought of it b4 i replaced my headliner, carper, and now my door panels.


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

can you repost the website for the instructions file. they look sweet, thanks
Matt


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Apr 24 2007, 06:27 PM~7764459
> *can you repost the website for the instructions file.  they look sweet, thanks
> Matt
> *


i got you bro, doin it rite now. u only get 7 days to view it tho so download it wen u check it out


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

here ya go
http://download.xdrive.com/s/456999330nGLc...5t?partner=plus


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i wanna do sumthin like this.... only with four doors and a sedan lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

thats basically a factory interior kit bro from lile CARS or impala bobs...


with all the original trim and parts


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

you need ford style spring clips

http://yourautotrim.com/10780.html

all i will use...fuck xmas tree clips and screws are just unheard of

if they are a little loose just bend them out until they grab perfectly

also you should run a thin bead of silicon or weatherstrip on the inside of it and let it dry before you put it back up, it will make the fit a little more snug and keep those metal clips from squeeking at all


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

those are like the clips i used. i like tha ones i got more tho cuz i can just drill the hole straight thru tha door panel and into the door and put the clip right through.

these are more like wat i have
http://yourautotrim.com/11406.html


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 26 2007, 07:57 AM~7776505
> *thats basically a factory interior kit bro from lile CARS or impala bobs...
> with all the original trim and parts
> *


and yah, i kno thats like an OG kit. i was just using it as an example of how red interior with a black car looks good


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 27 2007, 01:04 PM~7786339
> *and yah, i kno thats like an OG kit. i was just using it as an example of how red interior with a black car looks good
> *



oh hll yeah excellent combo. what color your ride black?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

yup, its black


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 28 2007, 10:02 AM~7791218
> *yup, its black
> *


ah that motha gonna look COLD!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 8 2007, 10:03 PM~7646343
> *lemme kno wat u guys think
> 
> 
> ...


panels look great, good job


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks. they should all be done in a couple weeks. only one more week of school then i can jump back on this project


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

goddamn playa. 43 MB that shit is huge!!!!!!!!!

Cant wait for it to download so i can read that shits.

Good job.

Do you know a guy with last name Napp, he is fucking cool.

He built a chopper in his kitchen, just wondering if you guys know each other. 
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Apr 29 2007, 10:35 PM~7799140
> *goddamn playa.  43 MB that shit is huge!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cant wait for it to download so i can read that shits.
> ...


haha yah, its cuz i got all the pics in there with the steps. I dont think i kno that dude tho, but he does sound like a cool guy


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

man i am going to need this shit even more. my interior caught fire and is fucked!!!!\

Smells like fire in there so i am going to have to go a whole new interior.

Was dragging around town and my d-shaft was rubbing and got so hot it burnt my seats. Thanks god it did not hit my gas tank.

Have you done any other kind of interior work?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@May 6 2007, 08:31 PM~7845677
> *man i am going to need this shit even more. my interior caught fire and is fucked!!!!\
> 
> Smells like fire in there so i am going to have to go a whole new interior.
> ...


damn man, that sucks. sorry to hear that. 

Yah, i did my headliner, replaced my carpet, and re-did my package tray. I wish i could do my seats but i would need a better sewing machine for that.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 6 2007, 05:35 PM~7845725
> *damn man, that sucks. sorry to hear that.
> 
> Yah, i did my headliner, replaced my carpet, and re-did my package tray. I wish i could do my seats but i would need a better sewing machine for that.
> *


Hey, when u did your carpet did you use any glue? I just did mine but it seems alittle loose....I dont know....maybe its cuz there's sound deadening under it. Back to the topic....sorry.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 6 2007, 09:08 PM~7845955
> *Hey, when u did your carpet did you use any glue? I just did mine but it seems alittle loose....I dont know....maybe its cuz there's sound deadening under it. Back to the topic....sorry.
> 
> 
> *



haha, it cool. nah, no glue. it was preformed for the car and it had the jute backing on it but not sound detening. it fits in there snug and the door sills and the seats hold it in place. was yurs preformed or did u just buy carpet and lay it down??


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 6 2007, 06:57 PM~7846321
> *haha, it cool. nah, no glue. it was preformed for the car and it had the jute backing on it but not sound detening. it fits in there snug and the door sills and the seats hold it in place. was yurs preformed or did u just buy carpet and lay it down??
> *


nah, its preformed....maybe I just have to wait n see until I get all the seats in and sills. I have the same carpet you got, preformed with jute backing....got it from sinclairs. Just seemed a little to loose around the back floor pan corners....maybe its cuz I had it kinda rolled up for a while.


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey, have you ever done just the carpet and steamed it and put it down. i am thinking of going that route because of price. I saw it on HorsePower but forget where they got it from and shit. Any one have any leads or ideas on how to do it? 

Thanks


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 6 2007, 10:26 PM~7846538
> *nah, its preformed....maybe I just have to wait n see until I get all the seats in and sills. I have the same carpet you got, preformed with jute backing....got it from sinclairs. Just seemed a little to loose around the back floor pan corners....maybe its cuz I had it kinda rolled up for a while.
> 
> 
> *


ok, a lil tip for installing carpet if it was rolled up is let it sit out in tha sun for a while b4 u put it in. this will warm it up and it should go bac to its original shape and fit perfect


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@May 6 2007, 10:28 PM~7846557
> *Hey, have you ever done just the carpet and steamed it and put it down.  i am thinking of going that route because of price.  I saw it on HorsePower but forget where they got it from and shit.  Any one have any leads or ideas on how to do it?
> 
> Thanks
> *


ive never done that but yah, ive seen it done on tv before. I just went the preformed route bc it was easier and its the same as the original. steaming it just seems like it would be a pain in the ass to me, but if you try it, let us kno how it works out


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 6 2007, 10:26 PM~7846538
> *nah, its preformed....maybe I just have to wait n see until I get all the seats in and sills. I have the same carpet you got, preformed with jute backing....got it from sinclairs. Just seemed a little to loose around the back floor pan corners....maybe its cuz I had it kinda rolled up for a while.
> 
> 
> *


and how much was your carpet? just curious cuz i think im gonna get a differnt color


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 6 2007, 07:48 PM~7846738
> *and how much was your carpet? just curious cuz i think im gonna get a differnt color
> *


$120+ shipping or something like that.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

finally a lil more progress. did the section between the doors with black and the section by the back seat. im still waitin for my panel board so i can fisnish these things up.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

came out damn nice for your first time !


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 14 2007, 08:08 PM~7902751
> *came out damn nice for your first time !
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

finalyyy, more progress. picked up the rest of the door panel board 2day. no wonder door panels cost so much to get made, i paid like 67 for just the panel boards. but once i figure out wats goin on with my spray gun i should be able to finish these things up.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

FINALYYYY!!!! Almost everything is done. i just need to do the diamonds for the passenger side and attach the molding. im pissed tho cuz i broke one of the clips on the driver side rear door and had to put a screw in  watev, no one looks at the back doors anyway. pics in a min


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

front doors


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Back doors (im still putting tha stainless trim across the bottom but there wont be any diamonds)


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

and the area between the doors. i wrapped the upper part in the grey vinyl too


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

NICE!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

those look bad ass!!!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks guys, i got the stainless on earlier 2day but didnt snap a pic. ill post a couple up 2morrow. im also gonna try nd figure out how much these ended up costing me


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Panel Board- $57
Vinyl- $15
Fabric and Needles- $3
Glue- $20
Stainless trim- $10
Foam- $10
Clips- $4
Total- $119

Doing it yurself and not being able to bitch about sumone else fucking them up- Priceless :biggrin:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

heres the backs all finished up


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

theyre alomst completly done! the stainless peice i have for the front pass. wont work bc the mounting tabs are broken so im lookin for a new one, but at least i got the diamonds all done.







\

and i went to the junkyard and got all new chrome door lock pins


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

NICE JOB, they came out very clean! on the top of panels (white part) did you use foam underneath? cause it looks like you can see the edge of the metal part raised up in the middle? you can barely see it, but i noticed and was just wondering... beautiful work homie! 

RATING: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: (two/both thumbs up... not 2 out of 5)



> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel+May 23 2007, 11:07 AM~7963010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love the junkyard, you always find something useful, que no!?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks for the props. i learned alot from my first time and i should only get better from here. haha, u asked alot in there.

but yah, foam is covering the whole panel. the reason u can see the metal edge is bc it is closed cell foam so it didnt really hide everything. although it looks alot better in person, the reason u see that is because of the shadow cast by the sun.

The stainless is stock on an Impala but not on a Bel Air, i also got those from the junkyard haha. And yes, i love the junkyard too. ive never gone there and left empty handed, even if it wasnt wat i went there for haha.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah going into my project for the first time sewing i think my panels came out pretty good...










not to jack your topic... just wanted to post some progress of my new interior project... vinyl/suede and it's my first time sewing so i'm pretty proud of it... i wouldn't to do some mild custom work instead of just regular stock cutlass door panels... the lines take a while to sew, like your diamonds, but they add texture and it looks 100% better than just a flat peice of cloth, que no?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

yah man, looks great. thats really good, espcially for your first time!! and yah, takin a lil extra time can make em look that much better


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks homie... so what's next on your to-do list?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 25 2007, 07:01 PM~7979224
> *thanks homie... so what's next on your to-do list?
> *


well that pretty much finished up the interior, only thing left is to get the back seat re-done. i was thinkn about maybe tryin it myself but i dnt kno if im up for that haha. wat about u??


----------



## dairymans64 (May 27, 2007)

have a told u guys how much i fuckin hate you ? :angry: i did my caddy door panels....well attempted too. i ripped them apart, fabric all that, then foam. took the top part that presses against the window off which was a bitch cuz it was stapled through the metal with thing staples. any ways i filled in the areas where the carboard had holes from, the og design when it had a armrest and what not by using other cardboard pieces. then i layed a layer of 1/4 foam down. then spray glued the shit out of the foam then layed crushed panne on it then hot glues it all along the back. they i hot glued the part that presses against the window on the panel. now i haev to drill holes and rivit it on. i dunno how to sew with a machine  so my ghetto ass way works for now


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

THEY ARE ALL DONE!!! thank god. i got my stainless piece in the mail 2day from chevroletimpalas and was able to finish these all up


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

they look great homie! the worst part about these kind of panels is the curve at the top how the vinyl gets bunched up... i wonder how to make it smooth, cause mine are like that too... barely noticable though, gangster ass work homie!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 31 2007, 11:30 PM~8020332
> *they look great homie! the worst part about these kind of panels is the curve at the top how the vinyl gets bunched up... i wonder how to make it smooth, cause mine are like that too... barely noticable though, gangster ass work homie!
> *



its all about cutting the peice the right direction to get the stretch right, then overstuffing the corner (or using a harder foam) to compensate for pulling it tight when you heat and work the vinyl around the edge.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 8 2007, 08:03 PM~7646343
> *lemme kno wat u guys think
> 
> 
> ...



Man that shit looks nice!!! Lookin at where u started from and now.give me some ideas fo my 83 coupe. Cause im working on my interior myself!


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

to make the diamonds or lines pop and add texture, all you do is sew lines into the material?
or do you sew lines onto the material and foam sheet together?

i dont get how it pops out like that?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Jan 16 2009, 06:05 AM~12721137
> *to make the diamonds or lines pop and add texture, all you do is sew lines into the material?
> or do you sew lines onto the material and foam sheet together?
> 
> ...


i actually glued the vinyl to the piece of foam, then sewed the lines into it. thats how i got the diamonds to sort of 'pop out' like ur saying :biggrin:


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

cool, i figured as much.
i think thats what makes the panels really come together.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Jan 18 2009, 05:45 PM~12741711
> *cool, i figured as much.
> i think thats what makes the panels really come together.
> *


thanks. i was considering doing just plain ol carpet on the bottom, but after i thought it through, i decided the extra time would be worth it. they're still holdin up great 2 years later, definetly the best interior addition i did to the car


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

They sell stuff called SCRIM FOAM for making the pleats & shit ....... 

Sticthing foam may jst pull out ,,, On a toilet seat cover i made - I used a piece of fabric behind the foam to make diamond pleats - worked good ..........


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD YOU INSPIRE ME NOW LOL


----------

